# medicated feed for pregnant does?



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Can you feed medicated feed to a pregnant doe?

Also, if you had to choose between these feeds for a pregnant or milking doe which one would you choose? 
A. purina goat chow
Crude Protein (min.) 16.00%, Crude Fat (min.) 2.50%, Calcium (Ca) (min.) 0.80%, Salt (NaCl) (min.) 0.75%, Phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.60%, Crude Fiber (max.) 9.00%, Calcium (Ca) (max.) 1.30%, Salt (NaCl) (max.) 1.25%, Copper (Cu) (max.) 42 ppm, Copper (Cu) (min.) 39 ppm, Selenium (Se) (min.) 0.60 ppm, Vitamin A (min.) 5,000 IU/lb.

B. purina noble goat-medicated
Crude Protein (min.) 16.00%, Crude Fat (min.) 2.00%, Calcium (Ca) (min.) 0.80%, Phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.50%, Salt (NaCl) (min.) 0.40%, Crude Fiber (max.) 16.00%, Calcium (Ca) (max.) 1.20%, Salt (NaCl) (max.) 0.80%, Copper (Cu) ppm (max.) 27 ppm, Copper (Cu) ppm (min.) 22 ppm, Selenium (Se) ppm (min.) 0.30 ppm, Vitamin A (min.) 5,000 IU/lb.

C. dumor goat sweet formula
Crude Protein (min.) 16.00%, Crude Fat (min.) 3.50%, Calcium (Ca) (min.) .80%, Phosphorus (P) (min.) .50%, Salt (NaCl) (min.) .50%, Crude Fiber (max.) 12.00%, Calcium (Ca) (max.) 1.30%, Salt (NaCl) (max.) 1.00%, Copper (Cu) (min.) 40.00ppm, Copper (Cu) (max.) 45.00ppm, Selenium (Se) (min.) .60ppm, Zinc (Zn) (min.) 90.00ppm, Vitamin A (min.) 5000.00IU/lb., Vitamin D3 (min.) 750.00IU/lb., Vitamin E (min.) 40.00IU/lb


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure I would feed medicated feed to a pregnant doe. What kind of hay are you providing? If it is a good grass/alfalfa mix or a good straight alfalfa hay, you should not need to supplement. Remember, you don't want to feed a lot of extra protein in the last trimester as it can easily cause bigger kids and kidding problems. If, for some reason, the does in question need supplementation I would go with alfalfa pellets fed at the rate of 1/2 to 1 lb per doe. 

As for the feeds - if those are my only 3 choices, I would probably go with the Dumor because I refuse to feed Purina. I would also check out the website for ADM Alliance and Essential Show Feeds to see if I could find a dealer in my area.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can. The medicated feed is for coccidia so it really isn't necessary. Is that all you can really get? Really don't like any of those choices.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would look around as well. Just keep in mind just because its not labeled goat doesn't mean you can't feed it. But watch what's in it....for example stay far away from urea.....trust me on this!!!


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

I spoke with the feed store and they can get purina noble goat dairy parlor for me. Also the feed store in the next town sells ADM Alliance dairy pellet?? I don't know anything about that one though do you?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ADM is a much better quality pellet. Definitely get that.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

KRuss said:


> I spoke with the feed store and they can get purina noble goat dairy parlor for me. Also the feed store in the next town sells ADM Alliance dairy pellet?? I don't know anything about that one though do you?


You bet I know about ADM and they make some great feed! I have fed ADM and my goats scarfed it down like it was good from pretty much day one. The problem I have with Purina is that they switch ingredients depending on what is cheaper, and they are overpriced. They also tend to add more salt to a lot of their products than I like. Salt acts as a limiter and is often used in creep feeds because it prevents animals from over eating and becoming sick.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok thanks so much! I will try that one out. I was going to go with the noble goat dairy parlor bc I had read some good things about it but since ADM is better we will try it out!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Purina makes dumor food also...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very old thread.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I always forget to look at dates lmao


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have done it as well, no worries. 

I don’t know why they are popping up, even without someone replying to them.


----------

